# Speedcubing in Connecticut



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

Matt DiPalma suggested this to me. We both live in SouthWest CT, and we both know a few local cubers. Probably meet somewhere in Fairfield at some point in the next two or three weeks. 

Anyone else interested? Colin?

*Sunday, June 10 2012 Meetup*

Where: "Sherman Town Green" across from the Firehouse Deli in Fairfield. [1451 Post Road, Fairfield, Connecticut]

When: 1:00

Attending (5):
Noah (Noahaha)
Matt (mDiPalma)
Tyler (Monkeytherat)
Caleb (Calebcole203)
Henry Tracy

RESULTS

*Saturday, November 24 Meetup*

Where: Barnes and Noble

360 Connecticut Ave
Norwalk, CT 06854
203-866-2213

When: 2:00

Attending:
Noah Arthurs (Noahaha)
Matt DiPalma (mDiPalma)
Aaron Cohen (acohen527)
Colin Boyd (blackzabbathfan)
Tyler Leite (monkeytherat)
Caleb Shapiro (calebcole203)

RESULTS


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2012)

Sunday June 10th?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> Sunday June 10th?


 
Works for me.


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like a jolly good time! I shall certainly be attending.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I was gonna if you weren't Noah. I'm so in.

Actually, I just remembered I can't on June 10th. Busy. Any other possible dates?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I can't on June 10th.



I don't know. I think I'm only good until June 15 or so. I finish school on Thursday so any day after that is good, but Sunday seems best


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm already out of school so I'm good with pretty much every date but I'll miss it if I have to.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> I'm already out of school so I'm good with pretty much every date but I'll miss it if I have to.


 
Interesting. I think we can probably find a different day. Saturday may work for me.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, should have clarified. I'm busy that whole weekend. But whatever. I might hold my own at some point this summer, I've been planning to for a while.


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 4, 2012)

What about the 11th/12th?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> What about the 11th/12th?


 
I like this idea. Anyone else?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I like this idea. Anyone else?


 
I could probably beg my mother to let me skip a day of baby sitting.

Is there any chance someone will be passing through Southeastern Connecticut that would be willing to give me a ride?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2012)

im available after 3:30 on the 11th and 12th


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm in! But it would have to be Sunday June 10th, otherwise I wouldn't be able to go. Where would it be? What would we do? Un-officially compete?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> I'm in! But it would have to be Sunday June 10th, otherwise I wouldn't be able to go. Where would it be? What would we do? Un-officially compete?


 
Not even after school on Monday or Tuesday? But I imagine we would have competitions and other fun stuff. I have like a million cubesmith stickers so maybe those will be prizes.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 4, 2012)

I might go, not sure. where will it be


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah I can't go any time next week. Oh well.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 4, 2012)

if he can't come at all^, then maybe sunday would be the best.

we could consider using the "Sherman Town Green" across from the Firehouse Deli in Fairfield.
[1451 Post Road, Fairfield, Connecticut]

it's not supposed to rain too much this weekend.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish I could come up, but its just too far away for just a meetup. I wish someone down here would organize something like this. T.T


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 4, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> if he can't come at all^, then maybe sunday would be the best.
> 
> we could consider using the "Sherman Town Green" across from the Firehouse Deli in Fairfield.
> [1451 Post Road, Fairfield, Connecticut]
> ...


 
It's good for me of it's good for Monkey.


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 5, 2012)

Late morning - noon is best to start if it's going to be Sunday, unless I'm going to be fashionably late. While I'm fairly sure no one was planning on meeting at 8 am, I thought I would "throw that out there".


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like Sunday is the best for the most people. I'm starting a list of attendees, so who's going?


----------



## monkeytherat (Jun 8, 2012)

Is this still on?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> Is this still on?



Yeah.

Happening at 1:00 on Sunday. Who's coming?


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam and I can come


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll be coming! And I'm bringing a friend with me, if that's alright.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

calebcole203 said:


> I'll be coming! And I'm bringing a friend with me, if that's alright.



Of course. The more the merrier.

EDIT: nice sig btw


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Caleb's friend is apparently sub-15 with ZZ and has never been to a competition o.0

It will be a good time.

Rubixwiz and AwesomeAlex, are either of you still thinking about coming?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Caleb's friend is apparently sub-15 with ZZ and has never been to a competition o.0
> 
> It will be a good time.
> 
> Rubixwiz and AwesomeAlex, are either of you still thinking about coming?


nah im not going


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Caleb's friend is apparently sub-15 with ZZ and has never been to a competition o.0



I WILL FINALLY BE ABLE TO DO TEAM BLIND WITH SOMEONE  !!!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

WOOOOO RESULTS!!!

*3x3*
1. Henry Tracy (ZZ): 16.76, 17.72, (16.68), (DNF), 16.95 = 17.14
2. Matt DiPalma (ZZ): 15.41, 16.79, (DNF), (13.75), 19.99 = 17.40
3. Noah Arthurs (Petrus): 31.14, 25.19, (DNF), 20.90, (19.39) = 25.74
4. Tyler Leite (CFOP): (31.24), (36.24), 32.85, 34.68, 35.60 = 34.38
5. Caleb Shapiro (Roux): 37.62, (34.54), (46.43), 36.01, 36.37 = 36.67
Conclusion: ZZ>Petrus>CFOP>Roux =P

*2x2*
1. Matt DiPalma: 5.98, 5.71, 6.26, (4.84+), (DNF) = 5.98
2. Henry Tracy: (5.08), 6.06, 6.38, (DNF), 5.80 = 6.08
3. Noah Arthurs: 6.34, (DNF), 7.81, (2.81), 6.32 = 6.82
4. Tyler Leite: 6.90, (DNF), 12.75, (3.41), 11.93 = 10.51
5. Caleb Shapiro: 21.88, (23.17), 12.08, (5.28), 16.79 = 16.92
LOL the fourth scramble was: D' R F2 L' D' L F' D' L2 U2

*OH*
1. Matt DiPalma: 35.09, 28.82, (26.65), (DNF), 31.40 = 31.77
2. Henry Tracy: (41.95), 30.10, (28.96), 32.66, 40.13 = 34.30
3. Noah Arthurs: (29.13), 33.82, 35.03, 46.44, (49.25) = 38.43
=(

*Magic*
1. Noah Arthurs: (1.83), 1.83, (DNF), 1.98, 2.53 = 2.11
2. Tyler Leite: 3.28, (3.53+), 1.85, 1.41, 1.40 = 2.18
3. Matt DiPalma: (6.82), (DNF), 9,83, 7.91, 11.04 = 9.59
4. Caleb Shapiro: (2.91), 4.97, (DNF), 8.80, (DNF) = DNF
Two big upsets here.

*BLD*
1. Noah Arthurs: 1:16.22, 1:14.66, DNF = 1:14.66
2. Matt DiPalma: 4:54.18, DNF, 4:28.81 = 4:28.81
3. Caleb Shapiro: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
:/

*OVERALL*
First place in an event: 3 points
Second place: 2 points
Third place: 1 point

1. Matt DiPalma: 11 points
2. Noah Arthurs: 9 points
3. Henry Tracy: 7 points
4. Tyler Leite: 2 points
5. Caleb Shapiro: 1 point

It was lots of fun! Congrats to Matt who won a set of cubesmith stickers and came in third in magic despite doing it for the first time today.

EDIT: Congrats to Caleb as well who got a PB of 32.45 while holding his breath :0


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 10, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun. Sad I missed it. I would've had a good shot at winning 3x3. And placing in BLD. Whatever.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. Sad I missed it. I would've had a good shot at winning 3x3. And placing in BLD. Whatever.



You'll win BLD next time :/


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You'll win BLD next time :/



No chance. Still haven't learned commutators.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

blackzabbathfan said:


> No chance. Still haven't learned commutators.



I won't be there, assuming it's some time in the next 10 weeks.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 11, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I won't be there, assuming it's some time in the next 10 weeks.



Oh that sucks.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 11, 2012)

so i took Henry's cube home...

restickered it with Noah's stickers...

and got this average of 5 for my first 5 solves:

Average: 13.49
Standard Deviation: 1.10
Best Time: 11.54
Worst Time: 14.54
Individual Times:
1.	(11.54)	L R' D2 R' D U' B' U2 B2 L2 D2 L' F R2 D' U' L2 R' D2 U' F2 R2 F U' F'
2.	11.95	R B2 L' D U' B' D2 B D B F U B F' L2 F' R D2 R2 B' D' U2 B D' L2
3.	14.48	U L2 R2 B F2 L' B' F L R2 B F' L' R2 F2 L2 D F' L2 R' D L2 R B' D2
4.	14.04	D U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 F L' R B' D R2 D' L R' U' L' R2 B2 U2
5.	(14.54)	R U2 B2 F' R' U2 R B' R2 U2 R B2 F L' R U R' D' R U R' U' L U' R'


...

...

lol PB


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 11, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> lol PB



Told you your cube was bad =P


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 8, 2012)

So who's up for another Southwest CT Meetup over Thanksgiving?!

Post your availability and any potential locations you have in mind!

I'm available November 20, 21, 23, 24, & 25.

We could use the Fairfield Public Library or any of the bookstores in that general area.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 8, 2012)

I actually live in Westchester, NY, but it's close enough.
I'm available 22-25


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 8, 2012)

I"m not sure when I'm available but I'll see if I can when the date gets set.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 19, 2012)

MEETUP PROPOSITION:

Saturday, November 24th at the Norwalk Barnes and Noble

360 Connecticut Ave
Norwalk, CT 06854
203-866-2213

What's a good time of day?

EDIT: Updated OP


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 19, 2012)

ill be there. how about 2:00pm?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 19, 2012)

Arghhh i cant go.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 19, 2012)

*CT Meetup*

I can come


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll see if I can make it.

Yeah I can come. 2:00 PM works for me. Let me know if there are any changes.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 21, 2012)

OK 2:00 is the final time. Please respond if you are coming.


----------



## monkeytherat (Nov 21, 2012)

This is me responding.


----------



## calebcole203 (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd love to go! Expect me there on Saturday


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm coming. See you there guys.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried to get Henry to come again but he's busy on Saturday . I'd love to have a few more than six though. Does anyone know more cubers in this area?



blackzabbathfan said:


> I'm coming. See you there guys.



See you there!


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 23, 2012)

I emailed Sam earlier this week, but he hasn't responded.

I also may bring another one of my friends, but he averages ~1 minute.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

What events should I bring scrambles for? Same ones as last time?

Anyone with a stackmat timer should bring it.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 23, 2012)

I think those events work. I'll bring my stackmat as well.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 23, 2012)

*CT Meetup*

Can we do an event that I could win? Like 2x2 OH while driving?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

*CT Meetup*



acohen527 said:


> Can we do an event that I could win? Like 2x2 OH while driving?



Matt would win.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you want me to bring the timer and mat or just the timer?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

*CT Meetup*



blackzabbathfan said:


> Do you want me to bring the timer and mat or just the timer?



Definitely just the timer.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Definitely just the timer.



Okay. And this is a stupid question but I don't really know this Barnes and Noble, is there a certain place in it where the meetup is happening?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

*CT Meetup*



blackzabbathfan said:


> Okay. And this is a stupid question but I don't really know this Barnes and Noble, is there a certain place in it where the meetup is happening?



If you enter and then walk straight back and a little to the right there's a cafe area with lots of tables.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> If you enter and then walk straight back and a little to the right there's a cafe area with lots of tables.



Got it, thanks. See you guys is a couple hours.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

*CT Meetup*

Very successful meetup. The location worked out very well. Colin got his second sub-1 semi-officially and beat me on the scramble since I got a 59. Hopefully my anxiety is one forever since I got a 41.xy on the third scramble. Results will be posted in a few hours.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Very successful meetup. The location worked out very well. Colin got his second sub-1 semi-officially and beat me on the scramble since I got a 59. Hopefully my anxiety is one forever since I got a 41.xy on the third scramble. Results will be posted in a few hours.



Can't wait to see them. Thanks for hosting the meetup.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

RESULTS!!!
(The last two numbers of each one are the average and the place in that event)

2x2 (avg5)
Noah	4.21	5.93	5.33	6.45	6.81 5.9 3
Matt	4.39	6.77	6.03	4.98	5.35 5.45 1
Colin	6.31	7.23	6.49	4.51	3.61 5.77 2
Tyler	7.69	DNF	9.72	DNF	DNS DNF 6
Caleb	9.67	10.71	9.4	10.23	14.72 10.2 4
Aaron	10.75	13.06	11.19	8.18	16.34+ 11.67 5

Scrambles:
F U2 R' F2 R' U' F R U'
F U F2 R' F U2 F2 R' U' 
F2 R' F U' R' F R U' F R 
R U' R F R' F' U2 R' U' 
U2 F U R' U2 F U2 F2 R

3x3 (avg5)
Noah	19.24	31.34	21.68 18.67 17.55	19.86 3
Matt	19.06	13.62	18.62+ 13.04 14.22	15.48 1
Colin	16.47	16.06	DNF 15.16 15.49	16 2
Tyler	27.93	23.05	26.4 DNF 29.03	27.79 5
Caleb	27.15	27.22	22.91 23.45 26.41	25.67 4
Aaron	31.26	30.06	27.5 37.31+ 31.59	30.97 6

Scrambles:
D2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F L2 B' D2 R B L F' D' R U2 F' R' U' 
F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U L F' R2 U F' R F' L' U2	
U' L2 D F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 F U2 L' B D R' B' F' L2 R' 
F2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' D B' L' R B' R' D' L2 D2 
U2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L U' L' F2 L B' D' L D' U 

OH (avg5)
Noah	DNF 28.72	35.31 30.59 31.03	32.31 2
Matt	23.92 19.5	20.54 21.8 20.92	21.09 1
Colin	45.19 29.88	48.09 42.84 34.71	40.91 3
Tyler	DNF 1:06.2	DNS DNS DNS	DNF 5
Caleb	1:08.7 52.3	DNF 1:03.5 46.01	01:01.5	4
Aaron	1:22.0 2:39.0	DNS DNS DNS	DNF 5

Scrambles
F L U B U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D	
L2 F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U B D2 U L B' U' F' U2 R U2	
U2 R2 F' U2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B' U F2 D' B2 D2 B L F2 L2 R2	
D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 L R2 D' R2 B F2 D B' D2 U' 
D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' D2 R' D' L' U B D U B' R2 U F'

BLD	
Noah 59.97	DNF	41.31 41.31	1 
Colin 56.79	DNF	DNF 56.79	2 
Caleb DNF DNF DNF DNF 4 
Aaron 5:05.46	DNF	5:09.1 5:05.5	3	

Scrambles:
D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D L2 F2 D2 R D' F2 D L' F L' R F' R2 
L2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L2 D B F D L' U' L' R D F 
U' D2 B' U R2 F' R' F2 U' F2 B L2 B' R2 L2 U2 B' D2 B2	

Magic (avg5)
Noah	5.18+	2.58	4.83	3.11	2.71	3.55	3
Tyler	1.97	2.71	1.33	1.59	1.34	1.79	1
Caleb	3.69	7.44	5.71	3.36	5.25	4.88	4
Colin 2.11	2.36	2.21	3.94+	3.44	2.67	2
Matt	6.81	5.23	6.74	3.95	5.75	5.9	5

Master Magic (avg5)
Noah	6.24	5.91	7.67	10.96	6.79	6.9	2
Tyler	5.58	7.78	5.86	8.57	4.96	6.41	1
Colin	7.07	6.48	7.58	8.45	11.58	7.7	3

4x4	(Best of 1) 
Noah	1:12.18+	1 
Colin	01:25.7	2 
Caleb	DNF 5 
Aaron	03:47.2	4 
Matt	02:15.6	3 
Tyler	DNS 5 

Scramble: D2 U' L r R u2 F2 r2 R' f' U' r B R D2 L2 D2 r2 u' r' L2 f2 U' R2 U2 D r L' f R' f' u' F L2 u' R' L' u R2 L

Overall	1sts	2nds	3rds Score Place 
Noah 2	2	3 11.5 1 
Tyler 2	0	0 3 4 
Matt 3	0	1 10 3 
Caleb 0	0	0 0 6 
Aaron 0	0	1 1 5 
Colin 0	5	2 10.5 2

Note: overall score was calculated by giving 1 point per third place finish, 2 points per second place finish and 3 points per first place finish. Magic events only scored half points.

Thanks for coming everyone! Maybe we can get more people next time (Doug, Henry).


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yay! I beat Caleb!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting them!

I'm pretty happy with how I did. Especially my 56.79 semi-official BLD single.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> Yay! I beat Caleb!



You deserve it too! You got two BLD successes under competition conditions three weeks after learning how. Plus Caleb is too lazy to have even attempted a 3BLD since his official success.



blackzabbathfan said:


> I'm pretty happy with how I did. Especially my 56.79 semi-official BLD single.



I was so excited while judging that. I was so nervous when you held the solved cube for two seconds, like you were asking yourself "Am I really done???"


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You deserve it too! You got two BLD successes under competition conditions three weeks after learning how. Plus Caleb is too lazy to have even attempted a 3BLD since his official success.


And I didn't even attempt the middle DNF. The first and last scrambles were fairly easy though.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You deserve it too! You got two BLD successes under competition conditions three weeks after learning how. Plus Caleb is too lazy to have even attempted a 3BLD since his official success.
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited while judging that. I was so nervous when you held the solved cube for two seconds, like you were asking yourself "Am I really done???"



I didn't even notice that! It was such a nice scramble. I hope I can get something like that in comp soon.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 14, 2013)

Would you guys be up for another Southwest CT Meet-up sometime in the beginning of August? 

Once we have significant general interest we can solidify the date and location.

But I'm thinking that the Sherman Town Green in Fairfield may be a legit option once again.


----------

